# Ken Hamm...



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Have any of you been to one of Ken Hamm's "Not Ashamed" conferences? There will be one in the next town over next month and a bunch of the homeschoolers are planning to go. I guess there is a seminar for students on the last day.

Have any of you been to it, and, if so, did your kids enjoy it and get anything out of it?


----------



## MarkP (Jan 5, 2009)

We haven't been to a conference, but we get the magazine from Answers in Genesis, and we really enjoy it.

www.answersingenesis.org


Trudy


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Our church sponsored a multiday seminar a while back. I do like a number of their books and other resources.

However...I was pretty much appalled by a couple of things. First was the blatant selling of materials from the pulpit. I was very close to walking out due to this. Commerce is fine, but it absolutely does not belong at my church's pulpit, regardless of who is the presenter.

Secondly, I was taken aback by the snide, snarky tone used to describe the view points of those who do not share our faith. I found it offensive and I'm a young Earth age, full-blown creationist. No where in the Bible do I find it acceptable to ridicule those who are not believers. Seriously, this was so bad that I probably won't go to any more of their presentations. It really struck me as being of the "clanging gong" ilk rather than anything said in love or respect.

I worked previously as a marine biologist. IMO, we will get much further by respectfully pointing out the scientific anomalies in a curious way and engaging respected nonChristian scientists in academic inquiry as to how these things can exist in reality in the face of the currently held theories. To insult them and ridicule them is guaranteed to cause offense and strife instead of ever inspiring anyone to question their beliefs.

The final thing that bothered me about the Answers in Genesis/Not Ashamed presentation was that much of it was predicated on the truth of Scripture. That is great for the edification of the church. But when their appologetics materials start out the same way, IMO they are doomed to fail. NonChristians just don't accept the Bible as inerrant truth, so it means nothing to them to say that something is so just because God says it is.

Hope this helps. The things that bothered me may not bother anyone else. I tend to be really strict about non Scriptural things that are presented from our pulpit and this group just didn't meet my standard.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Ken Hamm is great! My oldest dd and some other homeschool friends went to one of his conferences and LOVED it.

Yes, he does promote his materials and the creation museum (which, by the way, is AWESOME if you ever get a chance to go.) but it is my understanding that the sales help to fund their ministry. I for one am glad for this because there are so many great books, DVD's, etc. to pick from and he explains what's in them, so I do find that helpful.

As far as being snarky, I've heard people say that but I personally have never seen it. I have, however, seen and heard some VERY hateful and downright malicious things said to and about Ken Hamm and never heard him retaliate in like manner. If I was getting such hateful mail, including death threats, I might get a little snarky myself, though.

I have really enjoyed one of the books on ancient civilizations. It's good enough to serve as a high school history book, IMO. My kids can't get enough of Answers in Genesis materials. I highly recommend the museum and the conferences.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

You may enjoy it if you are a confirmed young earth creationist. However, Mr. Hamm gives no room at all for christian evolutionists and doesn't appear to appreciate old earth creationists either. He has been openly critical of Dr. Hugh Ross, who is a christan astro-physicist. I have to say that Mr. Hamm's treatment of him bothers me a good bit. I may not know for sure if the earth is young, or old. But I know we are supposed to love our neighbors, and our enemies, and that people are supposed to be able to tell we are people of the faith by our love toward one another. I wish I could see that kind of love in Mr. Hamm's treatment of believers who do not agree with him. I don't really see that, and I think it hurts his message. 

FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I like Ken Hamm's books and I liked him the one time I heard him speak. However, the AIG/Not Ashamed seminar that was at our church was done by someone else. I think it might have been someone from the creation museum, but it definitely wasn't Hamm. I have no problem with him/them promoting their materials, but it should be done in a separate location from the pulpit. It's also fine to say something about how these details are covered in the blah blah book. But our presenter went on and on about how everyone just had to have the XYZ book and how if you bought the whole AB set that night they would throw in a book of maps or whatever. Definitely hard sell and definitely NOT appropriate in a church sanctuary IMO.

I'm sure there are plenty of detractors who say bad things about Hamm. But in my book, that does not excuse others on his side from acting ugly themselves. It may be kindergarten logic, but two wrongs do not make a right. 

My favorite book that they carry (but I'm not sure it was written by them) is the one on geology that points out all the extreme water/flooding events that created such incredible topography in only a few short hours or days. I think that book did more to help me become a young Earth ager than anything else I've read or heard. It also had a discussion of known carbon14 errors, such as rocks created by the Mt. St. Helens explosion that were dated as being millions of years old, when scientists know that they were just created.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I saw Ken Hamm when I was like 11 or 12 I believe and I still remember how much I enjoyed the conference ! I still have the books my Mom purchased for me . hehe


----------



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

I have been to a couple of ken hamm's seminars loved them both. one was geared toward Chistian school Teachers the other for students. Love his info and hope to go to his museum this year.


----------

